# DL training ?



## Stooge (Oct 15, 2017)

What do you guys do when training DLs? I notice a lot of people drop the bar as they are descending. I tend to handle it more like a bench press, slow up and slow down and barely touching the plates to the floor if at all. This is fine now while the weight is light but I see how this might invite injury with heavier weight. That point between up and down I mean.


----------



## Yurfavoritepirate (Oct 15, 2017)

I go mid shin level


----------



## Stooge (Oct 15, 2017)

That's about it for me too.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2017)

Controlling it on the way down is fine. Let the weight touch the floor and settle but remain tight the entire time. When u get to heavier weights it does get more taxing controlling the weight so figure out what works for u. For me i can't control the weight slowly in the way down with heavier weight (85% and up) because it destroys my lower back.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2017)

Yurfavoritepirate said:


> I go mid shin level



Thats more of a Romanian deadlift. Which is fine but don't confuse it with a true deadlift from the floor. Resetting each rep is much harder than what u do or even touch n go reps.


----------



## Yurfavoritepirate (Oct 16, 2017)

But then again that's because I can isolate my lower back.  Seems like going all the way down would benefit powerlifting since more activation is going on.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2017)

Are we talking about deadlifts here? Besides Ecks, not sure you other two are.


----------



## Yurfavoritepirate (Oct 16, 2017)

New on this site, didn't realize it was a power lifting thread! I just get more out of shin level to my lower back than resetting each time.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2017)

Yurfavoritepirate said:


> New on this site, didn't realize it was a power lifting thread! I just get more out of shin level to my lower back than resetting each time.



Well welcome to the board.  But like Ecks pointed out it appears you're doing more of a Romanian DL. Still though,  the approach and even form is different from one to the other.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2017)

Yurfavoritepirate said:


> But then again that's because I can isolate my lower back.  Seems like going all the way down would benefit powerlifting since more activation is going on.



Well a deadlift is from the floor to lockout. What you're doing isn't wrong at all but it's just not a deadlift.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 16, 2017)

Deadslifts work better when you're not dead.....


----------



## Stooge (Oct 16, 2017)

Seems like mid shin is about where I stop due to the plates touching the floor. Can't really go lower. Maybe I'll start letting the weights rest each rep if that's proper.


----------



## snake (Oct 16, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Controlling it on the way down is fine. Let the weight touch the floor and settle but remain tight the entire time. When u get to heavier weights it does get more taxing controlling the weight so figure out what works for u. For me i can't control the weight slowly in the way down with heavier weight (85% and up) because it destroys my lower back.



He beat me to it. I focus on reloading each time; like resetting but I don't regrip. Think about a set of 6 as 6 singles with a 2 second rest; just enough time to exhale and refill your lungs for some inner support and find your starting point. But hell, what do I know?!


----------



## Stooge (Oct 16, 2017)

More than me obviously.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 16, 2017)

Timeout on the field......

Why do they call it a deadlift when your not actually lifting something dead?
In actuality it should be called an "Inanimate Lift"
View attachment 4608


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yurfavoritepirate said:


> But then again that's because I can isolate my lower back.  Seems like going all the way down would benefit powerlifting since more activation is going on.



The deadlift is a concentric only lift as the lowering of the bar isn't important to the loft except for resetting for the next one. Going slow on the eccentric portion is a waste of precious ATP. If you're not going all the way to the floor and pulling the next rep off the floor then you're not doing a deadlift. It would be either a RDL or SLDL.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2017)

Yurfavoritepirate said:


> But then again that's because I can isolate my lower back.  Seems like going all the way down would benefit powerlifting since more activation is going on.





Yurfavoritepirate said:


> New on this site, didn't realize it was a power lifting thread! I just get more out of shin level to my lower back than resetting each time.



You are doing them wrong if it's targeting your lower back it's a hamstring builder when doing Romanians.

It will hit the posterior chain but it's a hamstring movement.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2017)

Yurfavoritepirate said:


> But then again that's because I can isolate my lower back.  Seems like going all the way down would benefit powerlifting since more activation is going on.





snake said:


> He beat me to it. I focus on reloading each time; like resetting but I don't regrip. Think about a set of 6 as 6 singles with a 2 second rest; just enough time to exhale and refill your lungs for some inner support and find your starting point. But hell, what do I know?!



Not supposed to fill the lungs or chest we fill the belly the abdomen.

Get air in to high up makes us light headed and can faint.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2017)

stooge said:


> seems like mid shin is about where i stop due to the plates touching the floor. Can't really go lower. Maybe i'll start letting the weights rest each rep if that's proper.



what? Lol!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The deadlift is a concentric only lift as the lowering of the bar isn't important to the loft except for resetting for the next one. Going slow on the eccentric portion is a waste of precious ATP. If you're not going all the way to the floor and pulling the next rep off the floor then you're not doing a deadlift. It would be either a RDL or SLDL.



Correct, get to a safe position and let the bar go fast, rest and pull!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2017)

I am where SFG is on this thread 

Confused and scared

The bar must be lifted from a dead stop. Hence deadlift. 

The height of the bar at the shin? There are plates on the bar. If you want to increase the range of motion then stand on a plate or mats. That's not a deadlift tho. That's a deficit deadlift. 

And you can't "isolate" anything on a deadlift. It's a full body lift. You might make variations hit certain parts harder but some of what I hear is dangerous. Like targeting your low back? God no. Only way to do that is to have loose lats and let the bar travel away from you. Which invites injury. If you want to train low back 
> good morning
> hyper 
> reverse hyper

Don't ever sacrifice weight on the bar to make it target a body part. Ewww gross.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am where SFG is on this thread
> 
> Confused and scared
> 
> ...




I rubbed one out reading this post....


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2017)

Oh stfu you fancy fuks. Deadlifts are the definition of picking shit up and putting it down. Blah blah. Blah.. what else is there to know


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Oh stfu you fancy fuks. Deadlifts are the definition of picking shit up and putting it down. Blah blah. Blah.. what else is there to know



its common courtesy that if you shit yourself while doing them, you should maybe clean up after!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Oh stfu you fancy fuks. Deadlifts are the definition of picking shit up and putting it down. Blah blah. Blah.. what else is there to know



***cough*** sumo *cough cough*


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> its common courtesy that if you shit yourself while doing them, you should maybe clean up after!



One would hope a mop isn't neeed. just a shovel


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 18, 2017)

the real question is.. whats better  sumo or conventional.. thats the real mind ****. :32 (1)::32 (6)::32 (19)::32 (9)::32 (18):


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 18, 2017)

********Fk


----------



## Stooge (Oct 19, 2017)

Tried dropping the weight as I neared the floor this morning. Much much easier on the body. Ill definitely be able to progress faster with this method.


----------

